# 2 3x3s unofficial competition



## applezfall (Jul 8, 2017)

ok so some people requested this so here are the scrambles ROUND 1
1.1) B2 L2 R2 B' R2 B' F' L2 D2 F R' F U' L D F' R2 F2 R B
2) L' D B L' U R2 L2 U L B' U2 L2 U2 R2 U2 B2 L2 U

2.1) U2 B' D2 L2 U2 F D2 L2 B L2 F2 D B' U L' R' D2 B D' R' U
2) U F' R2 D' F' R' F U2 R' L D2 B U2 B' L2 B R2 B R2

3.1) F R B2 R' U2 L D2 F2 L2 D2 R F' D' B2 F U' B2 L'
2) U B2 L U2 L2 F2 R' U2 B2 U2 R2 U2 F L F U F L2 D F R'

4.1) D2 R2 F2 L2 U' R2 U B2 D2 U B U L' B' L2 D' R F' U2 R2
2) F D R2 B2 D' U' B2 L2 F2 B D' F U' L B' R' B' D2

5. 1) R F2 U' D' F' D L D B' U F2 B2 U' L2 D2 R2 D L2 B2 U
2) R B L2 F L' B' R2 F2 U' R2 U2 L D2 L F2 B2 L2 F2 U2 L

6.1) L B2 R' U2 L' F2 R' B2 U2 R2 U2 F D' U L' B R B' L2 R'
2) R L2 D' R2 D F2 U R2 B2 U2 B2 U B' R' U L' B2 R' F' D2

7.1) R2 D2 U2 F' L2 R2 U2 L2 B R2 F D' B' L2 B2 R F D B L D
2) L' U2 B2 L2 D F2 D' L2 F2 U' R2 L B' F' D' R' U2 B' U

8.1) L D2 R B2 D2 L2 B2 R B2 R F2 D R' F2 D' R' F L D' B2 U
2) D2 R2 B U2 R2 B' F2 L2 D2 F' U2 D' B D2 F2 R B' F' U L' B

9. 1) L2 D' U2 R2 B2 R2 B2 U L2 D B U' L' B D2 L D2 R2 U' R
2) F' D2 B2 D2 U2 L' D2 L' D2 U2 R' B2 U R' D2 L B L' U' L'

10.1) B L2 F' U2 B2 D2 F D2 B U2 F R' B2 F' D F L F L U2 F'
2) R F2 L2 B2 F2 D' F2 D U' B2 R2 D L B' U2 B F D' B L' R2

11.1) F' D2 B L2 B D2 B2 U2 F U2 F R' B' D2 R' F R2 D' R B' U2
2) D R F2 R F' R2 U D B F2 U2 L' B2 L F2 R2 B2 D2 R2 F2

12. 1) F' R2 D' U' F2 L2 B2 L2 U B2 U' B2 F D' U' F' R' D' R2 B U
2) D' L2 B' R2 F D F' R' B2 L' B D2 B U2 B R2 F2 D2 R2 D2


ROUND 1 ENDS ON 15th JULY
My Times
Time List:
1. (26.47) 1) B2 L2 R2 B' R2 B' F' L2 D2 F R' F U' L D F' R2 F2 R B
2) L' D B L' U R2 L2 U L B' U2 L2 U2 R2 U2 B2 L2 U
2. 29.73 1) U2 B' D2 L2 U2 F D2 L2 B L2 F2 D B' U L' R' D2 B D' R' U
2) U F' R2 D' F' R' F U2 R' L D2 B U2 B' L2 B R2 B R2
3. 30.09 1) F R B2 R' U2 L D2 F2 L2 D2 R F' D' B2 F U' B2 L'
2) U B2 L U2 L2 F2 R' U2 B2 U2 R2 U2 F L F U F L2 D F R'
4. 31.24 1) D2 R2 F2 L2 U' R2 U B2 D2 U B U L' B' L2 D' R F' U2 R2
2) F D R2 B2 D' U' B2 L2 F2 B D' F U' L B' R' B' D2
5. (36.91) 1) R F2 U' D' F' D L D B' U F2 B2 U' L2 D2 R2 D L2 B2 U
2) R B L2 F L' B' R2 F2 U' R2 U2 L D2 L F2 B2 L2 F2 U2 L
6. 30.70 1) L B2 R' U2 L' F2 R' B2 U2 R2 U2 F D' U L' B R B' L2 R'
2) R L2 D' R2 D F2 U R2 B2 U2 B2 U B' R' U L' B2 R' F' D2
7. 28.08 1) R2 D2 U2 F' L2 R2 U2 L2 B R2 F D' B' L2 B2 R F D B L D
2) L' U2 B2 L2 D F2 D' L2 F2 U' R2 L B' F' D' R' U2 B' U
8. 29.29 1) L D2 R B2 D2 L2 B2 R B2 R F2 D R' F2 D' R' F L D' B2 U
2) D2 R2 B U2 R2 B' F2 L2 D2 F' U2 D' B D2 F2 R B' F' U L' B
9. 29.87 1) L2 D' U2 R2 B2 R2 B2 U L2 D B U' L' B D2 L D2 R2 U' R
2) F' D2 B2 D2 U2 L' D2 L' D2 U2 R' B2 U R' D2 L B L' U' L'
10. 31.26 1) B L2 F' U2 B2 D2 F D2 B U2 F R' B2 F' D F L F L U2 F'
2) R F2 L2 B2 F2 D' F2 D U' B2 R2 D L B' U2 B F D' B L' R2
11. 29.17 1) F' D2 B L2 B D2 B2 U2 F U2 F R' B' D2 R' F R2 D' R B' U2
2) D R F2 R F' R2 U D B F2 U2 L' B2 L F2 R2 B2 D2 R2 F2
12. 28.44 1) F' R2 D' U' F2 L2 B2 L2 U B2 U' B2 F D' U' F' R' D' R2 B U
2) D' L2 B' R2 F D F' R' B2 L' B D2 B U2 B R2 F2 D2 R2 D2


I will post the top 3 fastest averages for each round ok


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Jul 8, 2017)

ROUND 1
Method: CFOP
Cubes: GTS 2m, GTS.
Ao12:47.62
Times:
1) 48.49
2) 49.73
3) 50.73
4) (58.27)
5) 46.50
6) 52.79
7) 44.88
8) 46.14
9) 46.40
10) 42.66
11) 47.93
12) (41.69)


----------



## applezfall (Jul 8, 2017)

whats


WombatWarrior17 said:


> ROUND 1
> Method: CFOP
> Cubes: GTS 2m, GTS.
> Ao12:47.62
> ...


what was your goal?


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Jul 8, 2017)

applezfall said:


> what was your goal?


I don't know.


----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (Jul 8, 2017)

Round 1
CFOP
GTS2M, GTSM
Goal: idk sub 30 I guess 
Generated By csTimer on 2017-7-8
avg of 12: 30.76

Time List:
1. (36.52) B' D2 L D F L' B2 L' F' L F2 R' D2 F2 L2 D2 F2 L2 F2 L' 
2. 30.48 F R U2 F' D B U' R U2 L2 F R2 L2 D2 F2 B D2 L2 U2 L 
3. 31.15 D2 B2 D' B' R L' B L U2 L2 U2 F D2 F B L2 F U' 
4. 34.50 B' D' B2 D B2 U' B2 L2 U B2 R2 B2 R U2 L' B2 F D' F D2 B 
5. 34.97 L2 R2 D' L2 D2 B2 D2 B2 U2 R2 U2 R B2 L' U' R B D2 U' F D' 
6. 29.27 F' D2 L2 U2 B2 L2 U2 B U2 L2 U2 R D L' R2 D' B2 D' B' D2 R2 
7. 29.64 U2 F2 D' R2 F2 R2 B2 U' B2 D' U' L U2 L' U2 F' U R' B D' U2 
8. 28.05 D' R2 U2 B2 L2 U2 F2 U2 R' D2 L' F2 D' B2 U R2 D R F' 
9. 27.80 B' D' R2 B' R L2 B U' L F2 D2 F' L2 D2 F2 U2 F U2 R2 
10. (25.85) R2 U B2 D' L2 D' R2 U L2 R2 D' R' U' F' U L' B D F U B' 
11. 29.35 D' L D F U2 L2 F2 U' L' R2 B U2 D2 B' L2 F D2 B R2 U2 
12. 32.36 R2 B2 F2 D' F2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 D2 B L D' F L2 U F' U L F


----------



## LegendaryMJS (Jul 8, 2017)

CFOP
Valk3M, Gan 356 Air UM
Sub-40

Ao12: 38.87

Time List: (33.91), 43.65, 41.72, (46.54), 38.14, 34.78, 39.25, 38.19, 40.88, 36.20, 40.27, 35.65


----------



## applezfall (Jul 15, 2017)

LIST AND RESULTS ROUND 1
1.AppleFall: 29.44 Cubes:ThunderClap V.1 & Xman Torando
2.JustAnotherGenericCuber:30.76 Cube:GTS2m GTSM
3.LegendaryMJS:38.87 Cube:VALK3M GAN 356 Air UM
4.WombatWarrior17:47.62 Cube:GTS2M, GTS 
I will post the scrambles in a couple of hours ok
CONGRATZ TO EVREY ONE


----------



## applezfall (Jul 15, 2017)

ok here are the scramble
Generated By csTimer on 2017-7-15
avg of 12: 31.80

Time List:
1. 1) D2 F2 U R' U F' R2 U2 F R2 U D2 R2 D F2 D R2 B2 U2 B2
2) L2 U' L2 B2 L2 U' R2 D' R2 U L' B' U2 F2 U R' F R U2
2. 1) B2 U R2 D F2 L2 B2 R2 D2 F2 U' L B2 D' R2 U2 F' R U2 F R
2) B F2 D2 B2 R' B2 F2 L D2 R2 B2 U2 F D' F2 R' B D B2 U'
3. 1) D2 U2 B F2 U2 F' U2 L2 U2 L2 U' F2 D R D' U' R D' F' U2
2) R2 B2 D' U' R2 B2 D' R2 B2 D' L' U2 F D B2 U' B' F' D2 L'
4. 1) U' F' L2 B' R2 B L2 B' D2 B2 R2 U' L' U2 R D B' D2 U R2 F
2) F2 U L' B U2 L D' F' D2 B L2 B2 D F2 R2 U D2 F2 D2 R2 U
5. 1) D' U2 L' U2 F2 R' B2 L B2 R' F' R2 B' F2 U' L2 D F' L2
2) L' B2 D2 B R2 D2 F R2 F2 D2 L2 D R2 U' F' L2 R' D2 F2 R2
6. 1) D2 R2 B2 L2 B2 D' L2 D F D B2 U' B' F' L2 R2 D L'
2) L U B R' L D F2 R2 U' B' U2 R2 U2 L U2 L' B2 L2 U2
7. 1) D2 B' D2 F' U' R L2 U L' F2 U2 B' D2 L2 D2 F L2 U2 B L2
2) F' R2 B' F R2 U2 F' U2 F' U2 D R' U B L' D F2 U F
8. 1) L F2 D2 F2 R' D2 F2 R2 U2 L2 D' F D' R2 U' B L U' R F
2) B' R2 F' B D F' R L2 F R2 F2 D2 F2 L2 U2 R U2 L' U2
9. 1) R' D2 U2 B2 L F2 R D2 U2 R2 F U' L' B2 U L D' R'
2) R' F L F' U B' L2 B D B F2 L2 U' B2 U' D2 F2 D B2 R2
10. 1) F2 R D2 B2 U B R2 D F R' U2 F' L2 D2 F2 L2 F' L2 F D2
2) L D L2 U' B' U' R2 F' U2 B D2 R2 F2 L F2 D2 L F2
11. 1) U L2 F' L U2 F2 U2 B U L' F2 L2 B2 R B2 L' B2 R2 D2 L2
2) U2 R2 B U2 L2 U2 L2 B D2 F L2 D L2 U' F U' R2 F2 R B D
12. 1) U' B2 L2 U2 F U F2 L' B' U' F2 R2 U D2 L2 U F2 R2 D' F2
2) D' F2 R2 D' B2 D' R2 F' R' D2 L' F' R' B2 D' B D'


my times

Generated By csTimer on 2017-7-15
avg of 12: 31.80

Time List:
1. 32.67
2. 33.14 
3. 31.14
4. 30.01
5. 26.12
6. 33.68 
7. 35.67 
9. 33.18 
8. (38.22)
10. 33.52
11. (23.57) 
12. 28.91 
AO12:31.80
scrambles are easy lol
this is round 2 which ends on 20th july becouse I am going in vacation


----------



## LegendaryMJS (Jul 15, 2017)

Round 2
CFOP
Valk3M, Gan 356 Air UM
Sub-40

Ao12: 38.67

Time List: 34.58, 40.46, (28.55), 43.60, 35.71, 35.95, (46.66), 40.65, 38.33, 42.15, 32.26, 43.09

Just a suggestion: maybe we should do a race to be sub-x thing here? Makes things more competitive.


----------



## applezfall (Jul 16, 2017)

LegendaryMJS said:


> Round 2
> CFOP
> Valk3M, Gan 356 Air UM
> Sub-40
> ...


You can put your own goal


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Jul 16, 2017)

Wait why ao12? I think this is long enough to be ao5


----------



## applezfall (Jul 16, 2017)

FastCubeMaster said:


> Wait why ao12? I think this is long enough to be ao5


dont complain this only happens once a week


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Jul 16, 2017)

applezfall said:


> dont complain this only happens once a week


As do pretty much every single cubing online competition I've seen. The point of a race is to test one's skill, with people getting over 20 and 30 seconds I think it's pretty clear the average they're going to get after 5 attempts.

Sure, there may be reasons to keep it at ao12 but at least you could list some of them instead of saying the competition happens once per week.


----------



## applezfall (Jul 16, 2017)

FastCubeMaster said:


> As do pretty much every single cubing online competition I've seen. The point of a race is to test one's skill, with people getting over 20 and 30 seconds I think it's pretty clear the average they're going to get after 5 attempts.
> 
> Sure, there may be reasons to keep it at ao12 but at least you could list some of them instead of saying the competition happens once per week.


1.this event doesn't take too much to do
2.some people might get bad ao5 but decent ao12 like me I got like a 34 ao5 and a 31 ao12
3.why not


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Jul 16, 2017)

You could have an option for Ao5.


----------



## applezfall (Jul 16, 2017)

WombatWarrior17 said:


> You could have an option for Ao5.


ok


----------



## applezfall (Jul 16, 2017)

some people want ao5 here are the scrambles and my times
Generated By csTimer on 2017-7-16
avg of 5: 34.07

Time List:
1. (25.11) 1) F2 U' L2 U' R2 U R2 F2 U F2 D2 R' B U2 L' F' L U R D2 F2
2) R2 D2 U2 B R2 F' R2 F U2 B L D2 F' D F' R F' L' R B2
2. 36.23 1) U' L2 F2 U B2 U' B2 L2 D2 R2 D L B2 F' U' F D F' L' F' R'
2) D F R2 B' U' D2 R D' R' F2 U2 R' B2 L B2 D2 R' B2 R2 D
3. 31.27 1) F2 U' F' B2 L2 U F B' L U2 L F2 R' U2 R U2 R D2 F2 U
2) U2 R D B' D2 B U' F' R F' U2 D R2 B2 U' B2 D L2 U
4. (40.56) 1) D' F2 D2 B2 L2 U' F2 D B2 D' F2 R F D' U R2 D R U2 B R2
2) L2 U2 R2 F2 D F2 R2 U2 L2 U' L U' B2 R D2 B2 F' U'
5. 34.72 1) D2 B2 U2 B' F2 U2 R2 F2 D2 R2 U L' B' R' D L U' R B U2
2) U' R2 D R2 F2 D' R2 U' L2 U B2 F' L2 F U' L F' R' U L2 F


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Jul 17, 2017)

Pretty crap (ignore scrambles)

Generated By csTimer on 2017-7-17
avg of 5: 22.93

Time List:
1. 24.24 B U' R2 F2 U L2 D B2 D2 F2 U B2 R' D B2 R2 F' D L2 B R' 
2. 21.76 R' F2 R2 D F2 B R' F D' U2 F2 L' D2 L U2 L' D2 F2 B2 
3. (27.00) R2 F R2 F' R2 U2 F' R2 B' D2 F2 D' U' B L2 B R' B2 D L2 F2 
4. 22.76 U R2 B2 U F2 D' F2 R2 U R2 F2 R U2 R' U B F' D L F 
5. (19.99) U F2 U2 B' R2 F D2 B R2 B2 R2 D L R2 D' F D2 L' F2


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Jul 18, 2017)

Round 2
Ao5: 46.69
Time List:
1) 47.02
2) 48.73
3) 44.33
4) (57.75)
5) (44.30)


----------



## applezfall (Jul 20, 2017)

best ao5
3.WombatWarrior17(46.69)
2.ApplezFall(34.07)
1.FastCubeMaster(22.93)
ok I will stop ao12 just ao5
ROUND 2
Generated By csTimer on 2017-7-20
avg of 5: 31.97

Time List:
1. 32.28 1) R2 U L2 D L F B L U' B U2 R2 F' R2 L2 F' U2 D2 R2 B2 
2) F' L' F2 L R2 B2 D2 R' U2 L2 D2 R2 U' R F L' R2 B2 R2 
2. (30.39) 1) F2 D' R2 B2 U' F2 U2 B2 U' R2 U F' L' D L' F' D2 F R2 B2 L' 
2) D' B2 D2 F U2 F2 L2 F L2 F D' L U L D' R2 U F2 R 
3. (37.99) 1) F' R F' B2 L2 D2 R B R' D2 F2 R F2 U2 L' F2 U2 R2 D' 
2) L2 F2 D2 B' D2 R2 U2 L2 B' D2 L F' U B D2 L2 D F' L2 U2 
4. 31.31 1) U2 R U2 R F2 U2 R D2 L U2 R B R D2 L D2 B' R F' U' 
2) B' L' F2 R U2 B2 F2 R2 D2 U2 R2 U B2 L2 B D2 R' F U' B 
5. 32.33 1) U' R F2 D' R2 B U2 B L U L2 U B2 L2 U2 F2 B2 D' F2 
2) D U2 R2 D' F2 D2 U' B2 F2 L2 B' D' F D' L' B L2 U' B2


----------



## Nicholas Kang (Jul 21, 2017)

Round 2 or 3??? (I think 3 thread says 2 so idk)
Method: CFOP
Cubes: GTS2 M and WeiLong V2
Goal: Sub 45
Ao5: 43.31

1) 42.41
2) (52.13)
3) (41.63)
4) 43.70
5) 43.83


----------



## applezfall (Jul 21, 2017)

Nicholas Kang said:


> Round 2 or 3??? (I think 3 thread says 2 so idk)
> Method: CFOP
> Cubes: GTS2 M and WeiLong V2
> Goal: Sub 45
> ...


I stopped ao12 
this is the 2 round for ao5


----------

